# Linux Mint - Wiederherstellungspunkt?



## HardwareHarry (4. November 2019)

Hi zusammen,

gibt es bei Linux Mint so etwas wie Wiederherstellungspunkte bei Windows?
Hab bekannte Suchmaschinen genutzt und so Programme wie Systemback, Timeshift oder Remastersys gefunden.
Das letzte ist wohl seit 2015 nicht mehr weiterentwickelt worden. Die anderen sagen mir gar nichts.

Gibt es da Empfehlungen eurerseits? 
Am liebsten Freeware oder zumindest Testphase, wenn es nicht anders geht. 
Gern mit grafischer Oberfläche.

Ziel:
Mein Wunsch wäre, dass das System einmal Grundinstalliert wird (System läuft eigentlich nur alle paar Wochen, nicht dauerhaft. Meistens Datenrettung für Freunde).
Und sich entweder automatisiert immer die letzte "freigegebene" Version bootet. 
Wie z. B. auf USB Stick oder BootCD (Vorteil schreibgeschützt) nur halt deutlich schneller.
Wäre cool, wenn ich vorher dazu Tipps oder Anregungen bekomme...


----------



## Gary94 (4. November 2019)

Ja, gibt es durchaus. Das von dir schon angesprochene TimeShift kann zB Snapshots erstellen. Da kannst du einmal ein Grundbackup erstellen und alle darauffolgenden Snapshots sind inkrementell. Nutzt rsync unter der Haube.
Es kann auch ein Intervall eingestellt werden zu welchem Zeitpunkt es ein Backup ziehen soll. Ich finds recht praktisch.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (5. November 2019)

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre es, virtuelle Maschinen via VirtualBox zu nutzen. Da ist das schon implementiert.


----------



## HardwareHarry (5. November 2019)

Bei virtuellen Systemen hatte ich (noch Zeiten von VirtualPC oder VMware Workstation) immer das Problem, dass bestimmte Hardware-Teile nicht funktionierten. Also z. B. externe USB Devices wie z. B. eine IcyBox Clone Station. Möchte das System hauptsächlich zum Surfen nutzen. Aber da ich immer wieder "Datenrettung" in meinem Bekanntenkreis betreiben darf, nutz ich das System natürlich auch dafür. D. h. aber ich schließe Festplatten (Board hat IDE und SATA) an, die das letzte mal vor 3 Jahren defragmentiert wurden (z. B. als ich es tat) und seit "Ablauf der Demo-Lizenz" auch keinen Virenschutz mehr haben. Daher halt am liebsten etwas, dass sofort beim ein oder ausschalten wieder auf Ursprung zurück schalten kann.

Dann werde ich mich erstmal in TimeShift versuchen, bevor ich irgend etwas anderes mache. Das mit den inkrementellen Backups finde ich sehr interessant. Hoffe das geht dann auf ein und der selben HDD/SSD. 

Danke.


----------



## Ellina (5. November 2019)

Dann mach ein Server den du einfach startest und mit der Shell drauf zu greifst und mc es kopierst dass was wichtig ist.

Ja es ist kein Image. Aber Datenrettung. Mehr kann man da auch nicht großartig sagen.


----------



## colormix (6. November 2019)

Gary94 schrieb:


> Ja, gibt es durchaus



Und  wo soll die  sein  mach  mal  korrekte Angaben ,
mit  könnte ist  keinem geholfen   .


----------



## fipS09 (6. November 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Und  wo soll die  sein  mach  mal  korrekte Angaben ,
> mit  könnte ist  keinem geholfen   .



Hä? Hast du nach 4 Wörtern aufgehört zu lesen?



Gary94 schrieb:


> Das von dir schon angesprochene *TimeShift*



Da stehts doch.


----------



## colormix (6. November 2019)

ich hatte  mir  mal  Linux Mint an gekuckt 
einen   Wiederherstellungspunkt habe ich  da nicht   gesehen .


----------



## fipS09 (6. November 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich hatte  mir  mal  Linux Mint an gekuckt
> einen   Wiederherstellungspunkt habe ich  da nicht   gesehen .



Das ist auch nix Mint spezifisches. Timeshift: Backups von Systemdateien in Linux anlegen - PC-WELT


----------



## Bunkasan (6. November 2019)

HardwareHarry schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ziel:
> Mein Wunsch wäre, dass das System einmal Grundinstalliert wird (System läuft eigentlich nur alle paar Wochen, nicht dauerhaft. Meistens Datenrettung für Freunde).
> ...



Wenn dir das nicht zu viel Aufwand ist, kannst du dir auch ein eigenes indiviudell angepasstes "Livesystem" basteln. 
LiveCD manuell remastern › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de

Das Image kannst du auch von der Festplatte booten. 
How to Boot Linux ISO Images Directly From Your Hard Drive

Bootet dann auf ner Ramdisk, ist schnell, bootet schnell und ist schreibgeschützt. Wenn du noch mehr rumbasteln willst:

Das ganze dann auf einem TFTP Server über Netzwerk zum booten bereitstellen, und du könntest sogar ohne Datenträger direkt auf dem betroffenen PC dein Rettungssystem booten und Daten retten. 
PXE-Boot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de

Man kann da ziemlich kreativ werden, dass zB über PXE nur der Kernel und ein mini initramfs geladen werden, und das eigentliche Rootsystem übers Netzwerk schreibgeschützt mit einem beim Herunterfahren verworfenen schreibbaren Layer eingebunden wird, also kaum was im Arbeitsspeicher liegen muss. Das Rootsystem kannst du dann jederzeit per chroot updaten, verändern, Programme installieren, usw... das mit dem schreibbaren Layer geht natürlich auch wenn du lokal bootest, und möglichst viel Ram frei haben möchtest. Siehe:
How To: Build A Read-Only Linux System


@colormix: Halt dich doch einfach mal raus, wenn du nichts Sinnvolles beizutragen hast...


----------



## colormix (6. November 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Das ist auch nix Mint spezifisches. Timeshift: Backups von Systemdateien in Linux anlegen - PC-WELT



Das sind aber nur die System Einstellungen nicht so wie bei Windows das auch  Tools und Programme zurückgesetzt werden ,
ich sehe auf deinem Link auch ein spezielles Tool und keine Eingebaute 
Funktion so wie man es von Windows kennt ,
so eine Art von   Datum der Sicherung angezeigt wird  Wiederherzustellen Punkt Daten  ,  
das mit den System Einstellungen Sichern mache ich schon eine ganze weil ohne so  ohne dieses Tool , Copy Home Verzeichnis  auf anderes LW.

Wieder Herstellen zurück kopieren Linux Neu  Booten damit die Desktop Einstellungen voll Neu eingelesen werden .


----------



## DIY-Junkie (6. November 2019)

Mal eine Frage, die mir schon länger im Kopf rumgeistert und hier ganz gut passt denke ich:
Ist es technisch ratsam, das Home Verzeichnis auf eine andere Festplatte/Partition oder sogar einen anderen PC im Netzwerk bzw. einen Server zu legen?
Ich habe mir nämlich überlegt, dass das ganz sinnvoll sein könnte, wenn man das System neu installiert, bzw. auf eine neuere/andere Distribution aktualisiert.
Und wenn ich beispielsweise Daten von jemandem retten will und dessen Datenträger hinsichtlich Malware etc. nicht traue, würde ich /home einfach unmounten. Geht das?


----------



## Bunkasan (6. November 2019)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage, die mir schon länger im Kopf rumgeistert und hier ganz gut passt denke ich:
> Ist es technisch ratsam, das Home Verzeichnis auf eine andere Festplatte/Partition oder sogar einen anderen PC im Netzwerk bzw. einen Server zu legen?
> Ich habe mir nämlich überlegt, dass das ganz sinnvoll sein könnte, wenn man das System neu installiert, bzw. auf eine neuere/andere Distribution aktualisiert.
> Und wenn ich beispielsweise Daten von jemandem retten will und dessen Datenträger hinsichtlich Malware etc. nicht traue, würde ich /home einfach unmounten. Geht das?



Klar geht das, ob es Sinn macht, is Anwendsungsbedingt, bei einer Neuinstallation wie du ansprichst, kann das natürlich Zeit sparen. Und Home auf einer eigenen Partition hat u.A. den Vorteil, dass dir nicht das System stehen bleibt, weil die Platte mit Filmchen und Co. voll ist. Wird bei Servern gern gemacht, verschiedene Ordner als eigene Partition auszulegen. Im home Verzeichnis liegt gewöhnlich aber auch nichts was beim Booten notwendig wäre, kann also problemlos vorm starten der DE eingebunden werden. Einfach einen Eintrag in die fstab, und lüppt. Und man kann bei Parallelinstallationen verschiedener Distributionen das selbe home Verzeichnis verwenden, spart also Platz. Ach ja, und in dem "Vertrauensfall" kannst du /home einfach readonly remounten.


----------



## Ellina (6. November 2019)

Ich würde dort nur ergänzent hinweisen dass dort daten abgelegt werden "./ortner" (unsichtbar) die eventuell gelöscht werden müßen weil sonst die nicht installiert werden können etc....

Ich habe nie home ausgelagert. Ich habe eher von den Großen HDD die wichtigen paditionen ein gebunden und drauf zu gegriffen ist einfacher als von ext4 wo hin zu kopieren. Da ist NTFS besser.

Aber wir schweifen von Thema ab.


----------



## Bunkasan (6. November 2019)

Guter Einwand, wenn man die gemeinsam genutzte home Partition in einem frisch installierten System mountet, und dort dann die selben Programme  installiert, wie auf de(m/n) bereits eingerichteten System(en), dann kann es natürlich zum Überschreiben der Einstellungen, oder Fehlern weil der Ordner schon vorhanden ist, kommen. Wenn man die Partition aber erst mountet wenn alles installiert ist, hat man auf allen Systemen ohne weiteren Aufwand alle Einstellungen synchron und Änderungen sind auch immer auf allen Systemen vorhanden.


----------



## Gary94 (6. November 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Das sind aber nur die System Einstellungen nicht so wie bei Windows das auch  Tools und Programme zurückgesetzt werden ,
> ich sehe auf deinem Link auch ein spezielles Tool und keine Eingebaute
> Funktion so wie man es von Windows kennt ,
> so eine Art von   Datum der Sicherung angezeigt wird  Wiederherzustellen Punkt Daten  ,



Das ist falsch. TimeShift kann das *gesamte* Betriebssystem sichern. Ob /root, /home, alles. Das wird in dem Artikel falsch beschrieben.


----------



## Bunkasan (6. November 2019)

Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Timeshift kümmert sich nur um Systemdateien und lässt persönliche Dateien von Benutzern in deren Home-Verzeichnissen unangetastet, sichert aber deren Konfigurationsdateien ebenfalls mit. Das Zurückspielen eines vorherigen Systemzustands überschreibt also keine Dokumente, stellt aber auch Benutzereinstellungen wieder her.



Was ist daran falsch?


----------



## Gary94 (6. November 2019)

Insofern dass es sich nur um "Systemdateien" kümmert und "persönliche Dateien unangetastet lässt."

In Wirklichkeit kann man (wer möchte) auch das inkludieren.


----------



## Bunkasan (6. November 2019)

Dass da nur die Standardeinstellungen genannt werden, und weitere Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten nicht, ist zwar nicht sonderlich ausführlich, aber falsch... gut, Ansichtssache.


----------



## Ellina (6. November 2019)

@Bunkasan, Dass ist Richtig dann kann man es aber auch nicht direkt mounten und dann muss geklärt werden wo die abgelgt werden.

in "/mnt" oder halt in "/dev".

Da kenne ich mich nicht aus und ich habe das nicht probiert daher macht es nur für Fortgeschrittene User sinn die sich damit intensiv beschäftigen und damit auch aus einander setzten wollen und die Probleme lösen wollen mit hilfe der wikis von ubuntuusers.


----------



## Bunkasan (6. November 2019)

Das ist ja das schöne an Linux, man kann Partitionen als Verzeichnis mounten, und der Inhalt der Partition wird dann "über" das Verzeichnis gelegt, der urspüngliche Inhalt bleibt erhalten und ist erst nach dem unmounten wieder "sichtbar". Ergo, einfach alles installieren, als wäre keine eigene /home Partition vorhanden, und erst dann die /home Partition mounten und "darüber legen". So kann die Installation ohne Fehler im /home Verzeichnis auf der Rootpartition erfolgen und erst danach die bereits konfigurieren Dateien darüber gelegt und fürs System sichtbar gemacht werden. Keine Fehler, keine Konflikte, kein Überschreiben, alles schön.  Ist jetzt eigentlich nicht sonderlich kompliziert, sofern man sich damit vertraut gemacht hat, wie genau das mounten eigentlich funktioniert, und man ein wenig mitdenkt, wann die Partition gemountet sein sollte, und wann nicht.

Das gilt jetzt natürlich nur für den Fall, das die /home Partition bereits alte Dateien von einer vorherigen Installation enthält und diese auf ein neues System übertragen werden sollen. 

Ich hoffe das war halbwegs verständlich.


----------



## Ellina (6. November 2019)

Richtig, Diese art einbindungs mount praxis betreibe ich mit einen austausch padition ständig. Nicht das ausblenden sondern das in einen exstra ortner ein binden und wenn was ist kann ich das wunderbar mit den porgrammen drauf zu greifen ohne über mnt gehen zu müßen u.s.w... was nervig ist und alles mit dingen in programmen die das sich speichern komplizierter macht wenn man was falsch mountent oder wo anders hin mountet und es nicht in media landet. Wie auch immer.

Wir kommen von Thema ab. Aber als einwnad mehr als Berrechtigt.

Zurückt zum Thema ich denke es ist alles gesagt und coolmix sollte entweder eigene theras auf machen oder nicht was wieder geben was aus der luft gegriffen ist.
Wenn ich was nicht weis oder nicht sicher bin dann schreibe ich das dazu b.z.w schreibe in falle dass ich es nicht weis garnicht und sroll weiter. 

Damit wäre die Übersicht gewahrt und es währe viel zeil führernder wenn man es lesen kann und nicht 3 seiten duch blättern muss um das ergebniss zu erfahren.

In so fern würde ich sage alles gesagt. Entweder machen oder lassen. Aber bitte nicht spamen. Danke.


----------



## HardwareHarry (19. November 2019)

@Bunkasan:
"Bootet dann auf ner Ramdisk, ist schnell, bootet schnell und ist schreibgeschützt."

Gibt es da empfohlene Größen? Also wieviel RAM Disk Platz sollte ich reservieren/einplanen?

Ich hatte RAM Disk Erfahrungen über einen Kollegen, der das unter Windows gemacht hatte. Er war komplett begeistert, bis es irgendwann mal Probleme gab.
Aber leider habe ich keinen Kontakt mehr zu ihm bzw. weiß auch nicht welche Probleme es gab. Ich meine er hatte 16 GiB RAM genutzt und 6 waren für die RAM Disk. Er sagte, dass man es frei konfigurieren kann, aber er Platz haben wollte, falls das "echte" Betriebssystem z. B. bei Spielen mehr als 8 GiB brauchen würde.

Der PC hat noch DDR2 RAM, also habe ich auch nicht sooo viel RAM. 4, max. 8 GB gesamt.


----------



## Bunkasan (20. November 2019)

Das ist Distributionsabhängig wieviel vom squashfs eines Live Systems in den Ram geladen wird. Da ich selbst eher selten unmodifizierte Live Systeme verwende, und noch seltener welche mit DE, kann ich dir da nicht viel sagen, außer, dass es maximal die Größe des Images  plus aller im Betrieb geschriebener Daten ist. Hab hier eine kleine Orientierungshilfe gefunden: List of Linux distributions that run from RAM - Wikipedia

Wobei die ersten beiden Möglichkeiten meines Beitrages, bezügliches eines Live Images, eben je nachdem wie viel erst in den Ram kopiert werden muss, auch nicht die allerschnellsten Bootvorgänge sein dürften, und sehr stark von der Geschwindigkeit des gelesenen Mediums abhängig. 

Was ich dir bei deinem usecase empfehlen würde, wäre die letzte Option, ein Unionfs Layer über einer stinknormalen (deiner jetzigen) Installation. Wenn du dir ein zusätzliches Initramfs mit Unionfs anlegst, und je einen Grub Eintrag für das originale und das angepasste erstellst, kannst du beim Boot bequem auswählen, ob ganz normal oder schreibgeschützt gebootet werden soll. Im Betrieb merkst du vom Schreibschutz garnichts, außer dass alle Änderungen beim nächsten start weg sind. Abgesehen vom Inhalt des Initramfs und den bei Betrieb geschriebenen Daten landet nichts auf der automatisch erstellten und vom System nach Bedarf vergrößerten Ramdisk, und wenn nicht viel geschrieben wird, hast du kaum Rambelegung dadurch.

Funfact: So ziemlich jede Linuxdistribution nutzt im normalen Betrieb, zusätzlich zum Initramfs, eine Ramdisk, auf der z.B. u.a. sehr häufig das /tmp  oder /run Verzeichnis liegt. tmpfs - Wikipedia


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (11. Januar 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Das ist auch nix Mint spezifisches. Timeshift: Backups von Systemdateien in Linux anlegen - PC-WELT



Kann dem nur zustimmen und ich nutze es in Linux Mint jetzt in meiner Testphase intensiv.

Der Vorteil dieser Snapshots ist die Größe. Es werden nur Differenzen gespeichert. Das ersetzt jetzt nicht ein Backup deiner daten, aber  es ist enorm speichersparend und kann frei konfiguriert werden nach Anlass und/oder Zeitspanne. Bessere Wiederherstellungspunkte gibt es gar nicht.


----------

